# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: برنامه های قابل نصب روی Windows CE

## khakzadi

من یک برنامه ای دارم که روی یک دستگاه خواص نصب می شود.مشخصات دستگاه به این صورت است :
microsoft windows Ce 4.2 build 0002
ARM version4
ایا برنامهای هست که بشود روی کامپیوتر این برنامه رانصب و اجرا کرد .با تشکر

----------


## reza6384

سلام.
میشه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ چه برنامه ای؟ چون تا جایی که می دونم برنامه هایی که برای موبایل نوشته میشن معمولا Platform Independent هستن. شاید برنامه شما با نرم افزاری نوشته شده باشه که از Net Compact Framework. ورژن 1.1 استفاده کرده و شما اونرو روی پاکت PC هایی آزمایش کردین که Net CF. ورژن 2 روش نصب بوده.

البته اگر برنامه ای که میگین Setup باشه، به معنی اینه که اون فایل اجرایی که دارین فقط به درد دستگاههایی می خوره که Win CE 4.2  داشته باشن و پردازنده اونها ARM باشه.

----------

